# speed camera check notice



## devonwoody (17 Feb 2012)

Subject: Speed cameras
> 
> 
> Thought you might be interested to know that following the
> 
> UK Government's freedom of information act you can now
> 
> get access to ALL speed camera offences registered in the
> 
> last 12 months.
> 
> Did you know that every time your car goes past a speed
> 
> camera, even 1mph over the set limit, it is registered and
> 
> put on a database? You only get a ticket if you are way over
> 
> the limit or, (this is the bit that I didn't know) if
> 
> you receive over 10 near misses, you will be classed as a
> 
> serial offender and get a ticket the next time you go just> over the 
> limit.
> 
> This is why you hear of people being done for 34mph in a
> 
> 30mph limit area, whilst others doing 39 do not. You can
> 
> check what has been registered against your vehicle at the
> 
> following web address:
> 
> http://www.i-database.co.uk/
> 


What do you reckeon, is it a scam?


----------



## Dodge (17 Feb 2012)

thats a scam - several references Google - http://www.hoax-slayer.com/speed-camera-prank.html

I put my reg in and apparently I was caught speeding in Norwich on Cliff Road, Porth Roundabout on 11th Feb.

There is no such place in Norwich

My vehicle did not leave our drive on that day

And amazingly numerous other people have all been caught in the same Cliff Road, Porth Roundabout as it seems to exist in every town #-o #-o


----------



## devonwoody (17 Feb 2012)

ah well.

Funny thing however the link was sent to me by someone involved with the issue of DL's. :wink:


----------



## marcros (17 Feb 2012)

it is a joke- if you view the picture...


----------



## Steve Jones (17 Feb 2012)

John, that's been doing the rounds for a couple of years now 

Steve


----------



## devonwoody (17 Feb 2012)

I dunno, I havent g,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

I'm going to stop :wink:


----------

